# Avangard Combat Ready



## Foxbat (Dec 28, 2019)

This is scary. Russia has allegedly deployed the first of its Avangard intercontinental hypersonic missiles. The Russians are the only power in the world to have them and they claim that they can outfox any Anti Ballistic Missile defence system due to its glide adaptive glide technology and can travel 5 times the speed of sound. The USA and China have their own hypersonic programmes still in the testing phase. Brrr! This new cold war just got even colder.









						Russia deploys Avangard hypersonic missile system
					

President Putin says the nuclear-capable Avangard missiles put Russia in a class of its own.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## -K2- (Dec 28, 2019)

Until they get themselves a Slim Pickens... I'm not worried 










P.S.: Buck Turgidson *snort* ... agrees 





K2


----------



## mosaix (Dec 28, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> This is scary. Russia has allegedly deployed the first of its Avangard intercontinental hypersonic missiles. The Russians are the only power in the world to have them and they claim that they can outfox any Anti Ballistic Missile defence system due to its glide adaptive glide technology and can travel 5 times the speed of sound. The USA and China have their own hypersonic programmes still in the testing phase. Brrr! This new cold war just got even colder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reports I read yesterday said 27 times the speed of sound.


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 28, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> they claim that they can outfox any Anti Ballistic Missile defence system due to its glide adaptive glide technology and can travel 5 times the speed of sound.


Rule No. 1 about the Russians: Take everything their government says with a grain of salt. The same can be said about all superpowers, including the United States and, especially, China.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 28, 2019)

Wyrmlord is not wrong...
Saying you have it deployed and putting it nicely and safely in the middle of your country and having it combat-ready, is a different thing.
Russia [and the Soviet Union [and probably lots of other Countries]] have a habit of saying they have weapon X ready to go [Shake at our mighty arms!!!] and then spending the next decade and more trying to get them working...
This will spur China, the USA and probably half a dozen other countries to try and make similar weapons, That is just the cost of doing business.
Does anyone aside from Israel say they have a functioning ABM shield?
If not why create an anti-ABMS weapon?
Personally I think it is because Russian can't work out next-gen stealth and AI and are trying to find a "quick" workaround.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> This is scary.



Yep, it is. But so soon after the recent rocket accident I would file this under "posturing". Otherwise, instead of an announcement, we'd be getting a grand tour to prove Russian superiority. 

_Anyway_, just a friendly reminder to everyone that this thread is to discuss military technology, but not politics thank you.


----------



## -K2- (Dec 28, 2019)

We got this...






Hypersonic... pfft...

K2


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 28, 2019)

Also, as Americans, we have God on our side. HE'LL protect us from any kind of danger


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 29, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> Yep, it is. But so soon after the recent rocket accident I would file this under "posturing". Otherwise, instead of an announcement, we'd be getting a grand tour to prove Russian superiority.


I know they've been working on this for a while but I'm not totally convinced about it myself. It's difficult to believe the Americans seem so far behind. Of course, this is perhaps the real reason for America withdrawing from the START treaty - to free their hand in development.

The release said that the first Avangard regiment had been deployed. That could be done without an actual Avangard in the regiment...could just be the mobile launchers and crews


----------



## -K2- (Dec 29, 2019)

For those of you who study these sorts of things, this site I visit often might be of interest: .:SonicBomb:.

Images and videos of about every atomic test ever performed are there and a whole lot more.






K2


----------



## Pemry Janes (Dec 29, 2019)

Color me skeptical that it is ready for deployment. It's saber rattling, but is it for foreign or domestic consumption?


----------

